# Avalon International Airshow Melbourne Australia March 2011



## Peebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all,
Been sorting through the multitudes of pix I took at the airshow (Gotta love digital cameras). I hope this is the right place to post...... This is just a sampler for size etc, if everything is ok to post here I'll add a bunch of others

cheers
pete


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2011)

Now THAT is awesome!! More pic please!!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah keep em coming


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

nice one Pete...chop, chop....more!


----------



## Peebs (Mar 18, 2011)

CA-13 Boomerang











Spitfire Mk VIII
















Kittyhawk
















Mustang






Harvard
















Wirraway











Winjeel






Sea Fury


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

MOST EXCELLENT PEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Aerobatics Harvard style!!


----------



## Peebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Warbirds...






from the front.... Boomerang, Kittlyhawk, Spitfire (cant miss that eliptical wing), Mustang and Sea Fury






left to right.... Boomerang, Spitfire, Kittyhawk, Mustang and Sea Fury


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice Peebs!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

Friggin' Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2011)

Great stuff. Forgotten what a blue sky looks like too !


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2011)

> Forgotten what a blue sky looks like too


Blue sky ?....thought he was using special efects filters...teehee

That is a great set of shots, looks like you had a great time. I can almost hear the Harvards going over the top in tone of your pic's.

Now stop teasing and show us some more !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2011)

Good shots!!


----------



## imalko (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome stuff here mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peebs (Mar 21, 2011)

'Roulettes' RAAF Aerobatics team





















look closely at the top plane


----------



## Florence (Mar 21, 2011)

Great shots. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 21, 2011)

Love to see'em still flying. Thanks so much for the pics.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent shots Peebs!!!!  Looks like they had a lot of very interesting birds and you did a great job of capturing them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

Good shots! Always nice to see them flying.


----------

